# My Makeup Collection [in swatch form!]



## fingie (Jan 25, 2008)

I've decided that I want to document all of the products I have, and I thought that you lovely Specktra members should benefit too! (or atleast I hope they benefit you!) Obviously this might take me a few weeks, but better late than never 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*--All swatches on NC20 skin w/ no base & MAC unless specified--*

*Liners: *

























*I think all of the f/l swatches are pretty accurate EXCEPT for Royal Wink & Blue Peep--they are more blue IRL than teal, as the pic shows. (I plan on retaking the pic with flash when I get a chance)*


----------



## fingie (Jan 25, 2008)

*--MSFS--*


----------



## fingie (Jan 25, 2008)

*--BASES--*


----------



## fingie (Jan 25, 2008)

*--Neutral Shadows--* (keep in mind, NO BASES were used)


----------



## fingie (Jan 26, 2008)

*--Blushes--*


----------



## fingie (Jan 26, 2008)

*--Lippies Part 1--*


----------



## fingie (Jan 26, 2008)

*--Lippies Part 2-- Holiday 2007 Sets (excl. Nymphette since I have the full size one swatched above)*








*Cool set on Left, Warm Set on Right*


----------



## fingie (Jan 26, 2008)

*--Golds/Oranges & Green E/S--* (Please remember--I did NOT use any bases!)


----------



## fingie (Jan 26, 2008)

*--Pigments Part 1-- (swatched over a light layer of L'Oreal De-Crease)*


----------



## fingie (Jan 26, 2008)

*--Pigments Part 2-- (swatched over a light layer of L'Oreal De-Crease)*


----------

